# puffers friendly??



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i was just curious because i enjoy the looks of puffer fish if they will get along with the fish in my tank i heard some people say yes and some people say no and i was just wondering your opinion :fish:


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't know about the puffer fish, but I see that I'm not the only one around here that went for the Roman ruins theme from PetsMart. Wish I could have fit the huge coliseum into my tank, but it would have taken up way to much room.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i really dont know puffers. i am sure someone can give you a definate answer. but i "think" no


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

With certain fish, they can live peacefully- but generally, they're nippy at least... or can go as far as killing.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Which puffers are you interested in?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

from my experience puffers are species tanks, and they will even eat each other. I had GSP and they ate 2 of their tank mates, the dom male ate the 2 sub dom males.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Your tank is not even cycled. That should be your first priority before adding more fish.

And no, a pufferfish would not be a suitable inhabitant for your tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

and dont they need darn near perfect water conditions? and live only food?
i am thinking of the dwarf puffer, not sure this applies to all


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

They're not incredibly sensitive to water conditions...and not really live-food-only. Frozen is fine for most puffers. I got my dwarf puffers eating frozen bloodworms and freeze dried tubifex worms. And of course snails.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yum!! lol


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Ringo said:


> Which puffers are you interested in?



actually its not for my i want to get one for my girlfriend. she had 4 alibno barbs, 29 gallon tank.





---> my water is nto foggy anymore, in my own tank. the bactriea had settled or died off. . . . . . that make my cycle dont or no? my tank is ummm. . . . . about 3 weeks like tommrrow


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

you said
"i was just curious because i enjoy the looks of puffer fish if they will get along with the *fish in my tank* i heard some people say yes and some people say no and i was just wondering your opinion "


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

yes, " i did say that" well my GF n i were on earlyier and after school we went to her house and i said if she wanted to go on and findout she could. but she didnt want an account because thats all she wanted to know.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

ohhh i see 
well is her tank cycled?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

yes it is. she has had it since i have been with her ( 5 + months )


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

well, i dont know what fish puffers go with. BUT i have always been under the impression that puffers only go with puffers.
i am sure if you google "dwarf puffers" you could find out


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Also I believe most (freshwater) Puffers may start out as Freshwater, but will eventually need a brackish tank. I believe this may exclude Dwarf Puffers, but even though they only grow to about an inche, they are extremely aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

No, most freshwater puffers stay freshwater.
Brackish puffers are usually brackish their whole lives and some even move to full marine as adults (green spotted puffer for example).

It is true about dwarf puffers though, way too mean and nippy for most community tanks.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Specifically what type of puffer are you considering? (there are many types).

I agree, however, they're best kept with either other puffers (in an adequately sized aquarium depending on particular species); in solitary tanks, or with compatible brackish fish if the puffer you're interested in is a brackish species. 

Generally, puffers aren't the community tank sort. Depending on the species, they can be aggressive to other fish and can inflict damage with their beaks (some are notorious fin nippers and others can eat other tankmates). They'll also require a semi-specialized diet to keep their beaks from overgrowing.

Also, while green spotted puffers are best kept in brackish and/or full marine conditions, they're often found in fresh water tanks at the LFS. And depending on the advice you get from the worker there, they might tell you they'll do fine in fresh water (which isn't true). So knowing exactly which puffers you're interested in is key.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally if I was her I would take back the barbs, and get dwarf puffers, you could get 4 or 5 in there, but first do some research on them, they can only be kept with other DP's and oto's(otocinulus), they need EXCELLENT water quality.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, most puffers are not community fish. The puffers most commonly sold are green spotted and figure 8 puffers. Both of these need brackish water, and will eventually need salt water when they grow up. I have two dwarf puffers and they are mean to each other. I would pity any other fish in that tank. They have worked it out and have their own space, but those things can really bite.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I have heard that dwarf puffers can get a little agressive which I find hard to imagine when you factor in their size. Probably alone would be best, or separated. I guess she can give it a try though if she wants. Maybe the albino barbs would be big enough to be left alone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I doubt it Kyoberr.


Sue Gremlin, green spotted puffers are marine as adults, but figure eights stay sort of low-end brackish their entire lives.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

How would a Dwarf Puffer do in a 10gal. with 2 Otos?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Giddy012 said:


> How would a Dwarf Puffer do in a 10gal. with 2 Otos?


Good aslong as there's REALLY good filtration, you may want to get another DP or they might pick on the oto's.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

The most peaceful puffer is probably colomesus assellus, the "south american puffer." Supposedly they have been kept in pairs with other fish in some tanks. I wouldnt really mess with it though, puffers are nasty but very cool. 

People need to stop saying, "they need great water quality." It would be a lot more constructive to say what specifically they need from the water. We should be educating people not freaking them out.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just read on a Dwarf Puffer site that it's not exaclty that they need great water quality, but that they are such messy eaters that a shocking 50% weekly water change is necessary.
www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I can vouch for that! They like to take bites of brine shrimp and worms, and leave the rest to settle into the gravel. I hope they will be less messy when they grow up! 
I have two alone in a 10g. Well, they're alone except for some snails, but those are live food! They seem to be doing splendidly.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just went to the lfs, to talk to them about my DP idea (had already decided before going). I bought a whole bunch of live plants, to keep a bit of stuff blocking the Puffer's from looking at each other all the time. Then in a couple days I will be going back for a Kuhli Loach (small one) and then a couple days later, 3 DP, 1 male, 2 females.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I have seen dwarf puffers "fin riding" on bala sharks at about 8 inches long, so be careful. They are small, but can get aggressive as heck.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah it will definitely be a trial and error kinda thing. But if things don't go well with Kulhi my lfs will trade up until I find something that will cleanup the food the DP leaves behind.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

First off, your tank is horriblly stocked.

Second, dont do puffers. you will end up killing them or hating them.

just my take


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, way to be a jerk dude. Try not to act so pompous.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> First off, your tank is horriblly stocked.
> 
> Second, dont do puffers. you will end up killing them or hating them.
> 
> just my take




woah you talkin to me like that? i eat kids who are 14 for fun, any how, i am not getting one GOURAMI it was my girl friend who was intreasted and she was wondering if she should start a new tank or could put them in her tank. oh btw your pretty respectfull :chair:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Stop trying to be cool, it's a fish board, were talking about fish, calm down.

As for the Horrible feeders, they do eat mainly frozen foods etc, but they don't require 50 percent water changes, a regular 20 percent per week should be okay.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Also, try feeding them small pieces of hikari's floating carnivore food. I am sure that has much better nutrition than frozen or freeze dried anything.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> First off, your tank is horriblly stocked.
> 
> Second, dont do puffers. you will end up killing them or hating them.
> 
> just my take


try to tone down the thread crapping. You could have said the same thing a little less krass.

just my take


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

refer to ka bee s post. it tells you what you need to know, and theres always google  I will say this puffers and oscars, real toss up and to which are the most fun to watch and play with. By playing I mean scrabble and PS2, puffers are notorious madden 07 champs  and oscars love to eat the scrabble pieces, I know this cause mine tried once. out came the forceps.....  Please dont bother asking the obvious, I have no clue how the piece got in the tank........:lol:


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i like oscars and i know my 10 gallon tanks are deffently not big enough for them. but what size tanks should you have for one? like 29 or 30 gallon tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

no, more like one by itself in a 60-75 gallon.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

wow. are they brackish ( * spelling*? ) i mean i probly wouldnt get one i am just currious.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Oscars aren't brackish fish.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I would not recommend Oscars to anyone with a tank smaller than, well, without a really big tank. More than 100 gallons. They get huge. Like 18-24". They get big enough to feed a family of four in a fairly short time. 
They are really cute and curious and interactive, and will eat anything small enough to fit in their mouths.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

they get up to 2 feet!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I've never heard of oscars reaching two feet in length...But they still get big, sometimes over 18 inches.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thats massive. i dont like the white ones they look fake i saw a big one at petco. i like the blue ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

What blue oscars?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

oscars. . . . just the blue ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

ur a fish abouser angels in a 10g!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i wouldnt go calling names, but no, angels dont go in 10gal at all


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on cut him some slack, he's learning, and trying. As he has stated, he's getting a job so that he can correct his mistake, with a 55gal. Isn't this a place to learn from? You make an unknown mistake ask for advice and get called names...not cool, not cool at all. I think many have forgotten there is no such thing as a stupid question, but a stupid answer is another thing.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Eon17, most of us have read some of your older posts and you have done as bad or worse while you were learning. Drop the name calling.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

my girlfriend is getting a 55g. tank friday. so i am putting my angel fish in her tank ( not to worry, she is getting that stuff " live bactriea" that cycles in a couple days ) so in a few days my angels will be in a bigger habatit, and i appolige for makeing some of you upset for putting them in a 10 gallon to begin with. but to get to my question, in my 10 gallon tank will a puffer fish go in there ok ( he would be alone i would not add anyother fish seeing they seem agressive ) but if a puffer will fit in a 10 gallon ok any sugestions what kind? thank you for the help


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

three dwarf puffers would enjoy the tank if you pack it full with java moss.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

wouldnt 3 puffers show agression towards eacher or no?


Edit; can you get java moss at petco. or pet smart do you know?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Pevine, I've be doing a ton of research on Dwarf Puffers. It seem that if you plant the tank well enough, then a 10gal. will hold 3 puffers very well. But it needs to be 1 male 2 females, no other combination will work. Otos seem to be the only recommended tank mates, but many have had luck with Kuhli loaches, but it seems to me that they would get to big. I will be doing 3 DP and 2 Otos when my 10gal. is ready


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

the tank has to be planted well in order for them all to get along? ( what kind of plants recmended for DP's?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

If you don't want to use live plants, you can just use silk or plastic plants.


----------



## rollntider (Feb 12, 2007)

there is a guy on ebay that sells java moss cheap....I have seen others recommend him. His plants have snails, but thats ok, most puffers like snails 

http://stores.ebay.com/Aquadise-Store_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Heyyy, thanks for that Ebay link!


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i heard snails can crawl out of the tank tho. . . . .? do they really?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

YOur puffers wont let them, snails are a favorite puffer treat! And anyway, they wouldnt crawl out of the tank even with out the puffers. But you should feed puffers snails anyway!


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks , i thing i am going to get some puffers for my 10 gallon, i love them but the guy at the store said they were mean and i thought i would never have a chance. ( and goign to get some snails also )


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

that loach is gonna get owned in the face by those puffers


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

loach is with my babrs. . . . the puffers will be alone


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"not to worry, she is getting that stuff " live bactriea" that cycles in a couple days " 
by this do you mean "bio-spira?" if not, don't count on it working that well... I'd just transfer some of your bacteria from your 10 gallon tank to your new tank. Take the old filter cartrige from one of your more established tanks and put it in the new filter of your big tank... OR use some aquarium gravel from the established tank.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

how much gravel do you think is needed?

EDIT; i put all the decor from my cycled 10 gallon in my avatior into my 55 gallon. . .. will that due?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It will help... but may not be enough depending on how many angels are going in.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

PEVINE said:


> . . . . the puffers will be alone


Going with the dwarf puffers, then?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

yes in my 10 gallon. . . . . . will they get along with a pleco? but yes i would like a male and 2 females for my 10 gallon with my pleco in it. if they get along


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

No, on the Pleco. The only thing that is reccomended for a DP tank are Otos. You could get 2-3 of them. And Plecos get too big for a 10gal., that is I'm assuming it's a common Pleco.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Pleco is going in my 55 gallon after i biospira. then after like 3- 4 days i am going to put pleco in the 55 gallon tank or my other 10 gallon. . . . . that way i can get the puffers. . . .


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Bio-spira hasn't worked too well in my experience. I would go with Bacter Boost. It is cheaper for what you get and will last you much much longer. 
I recently used it to cycle a 275 gallon afican cichlid tank in 2 days. Also, since you just keep it in your fridge it is there whenever you need a little bit of bacteria (like a big water change or something).


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bio-spira*

at the lps they have Bio-spira and not the other. and Bio-spira is refridgrated also. and it is a pack age that treats 90 gallons and i only need to be treated 55 gallons so there will be some left for when i do large water changes ( how much %ige is large amout of water chang would you say? )


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bio-spira is safe to over use. IMO I would use the whole pouch for your tank, that is I quess if it cannot be re-sealed to stay fresh.

I think a big water change would be around 50%, depending on what fish you end up with in there, you shouldn't have to do anymore than a 20% weekly w/c.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

so if i just get the 90 gallon treatment you thing that would be ok to put all of in. i mean its only $22, and i would probly save the rest for no reason. but are you postive it wont affect anything if i use it all? would that make it work diffrent, like faster or slower do you belive?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes I am positive. The only thing that will happen with too much bacteria is that if there is not enough ammonia for all the bacteria to eat, then the unnecessary bacteria will die off and that will be the end of it. By that time your tank will have started to create its own bacteria. All good things


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks  i have water a heater and gravel and decor in my 55 gallon tank now, i am going to get some bio spira like friday i belive maby next friday  but very soon as soon as i can, i am going to treat my 55 gallon, and i am going to treat my 10 gallon so i can add my Dwarf puffers. after i get some bio spria for my 55 gallon i am going to have to figure out what fish to put in there :fun: o god thay will be a good time. . . . . . . . . havent decided if i want bigger fish or alot of smaller fish. . . . . but when i get the bio spria would i be able to add a pleco a few days after or should i not? i dont know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

You will need to add fish with bio spira. Otherwise it will do nothing.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

wait you have to add fish b4 adding it? or could i get fish that same day at the lps, put the bio spria in the fridge, add the fish then wait a while then add the bio spria?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Add at the same time. Once you put the Bio-spira in it needs to eat, and what does bacteria eat, ammonia, what creates ammonia, fish. So have a few picked out, or just add in a couple from your 10gal. until you've made your final fish list, and then start adding them in slowly.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

ok, i noticed when you have fish in the tank first they get agressive and teratorial and when adding new fish they nip at them ( well my tiger barbs did ) for my 55 gallon tank what kind of fish should i add that wont get like that? someting that looks nice and friendly towards other fish. i know there are web sites that show what fish can cop with eacher but i dont kno if all fish get agressive towards other fish when in the tank longer/first.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out this link, explains adding fish better than I can.
http://www.tropicalresources.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20455
Works with most fish, and in most causes a good way to do it.

Hope this helps, I gotta get back to my research paper


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for that =] . . . . .hopefully verysoon start on my 55 gallon. as soon as i get a little money. . . .. got everything except bio spria and fish


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

i heard the green spotted pufferfish are agressive..........

mine ate my hands when i tried to fix the plants in his tank.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i am goign to get Dwarf pufers mostlikely for my 10 gallon tank. next trip to the pet store i am going to get 3 DP's 1 male 2 females and some live plants. . . . . . and bio-spria and some fish for my 55 gallon tank. . . . . .


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

When someone asks about hardy peacful starter fish I always tell them livebears. They come in a variety of colors, get along well with everyone, rarely get aggressive enough to do damage, inexpensive and I've had some survive multiple tank cyclings. Cories would be the next choice for bottom clean up (bronzes are good) and then the black skirt tetras. This will give you a good mix of independants, schoolers and bottom dwellers and they all mix well. And livebearers are a very giving fish....and they keep on giving month after month after month....lol


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

thankyou for the sugestions =] i will lookinto them


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i kept a dwaft puffer in my 75 gallon planted.
he can be nippy sometimes but for the most part left others alone. 
i thought my puffer was pretty mild mannered considering they have a reputation to be aggresive. the hardest part about keeping the puffer was the feeding. they only eat live foods so i kept ghost shrimp in the tank. i also had mts but i hear they have trouble with their shells. occasionally i'd feed brine shrimp which he went crazy for. i dont have the puffer now and dont think i'd stock one in my tank again only because i dont know if i'll get a nice one or a really aggresive one.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

ic i am not putting them with any other fish tho. just have 5 ghost shrimp and will be getting 3 DP's  thats it for my 10 gallon, still not 100% sure on the 55 gallon one yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

The DPs will probably pick on and try to eat the ghost shrimp. Just a heads up.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

yes, i hears shrimp are a treat to them. and i am not saying i want them to eat them. but i know most likely the ghost shrimp will get eaten. . . . i will put a few snails in there also so maby the puffers will be more attracted to the snails. plus snails kep teeth overgroth down. . . . . . thanks for the heads up tho SK


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

For the 55 I would recommend moving the tiger barbs over there. They may get nippy with the angel, so it may end up being a choice of which fish you like more. Both the Angel and the Tiger barbs need a larger tank.

Have fun with the DP, I am waiting for a call for a figure 8 Puffer...

I hate waiting... lol


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

green spoted puffers. . . . . . . . . 2 in my 10 gallon


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

PEVINE said:


> green spoted puffers. . . . . . . . . 2 in my 10 gallon


Not going with the DPs then? The two GSPs will eventually require a brackish 55-75gal if kept together.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

You migh as well put them in your 55gal. Your not going to be able to do much with your 55gal if you keep the GSP.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

GSP's are a high end brackish to FULL saltwater fish. You could have got this information from aa 25 second google search


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Meh most likely why they are dieing, just flushed one, n the one left looks dark colored. so i think next trip to the lps i will get some Dwarf puffers seeing they arent brackish at all so thats good. . . . . . . . whats the most common food to feed them?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Live and frozen foods, and a snail each a week. You will need to start the tank again to put DP in, seeing that they don't handle salt at all. They also don't do very well in new tanks. 

If your other gsp dies, I'd empty the tank, then refill add Bio-spiro and a couple feeder fish for 2-3 weeks. You could then take the feeder fish back to the lfs and pick up your DP(s). Make sure all you parameter's stay the same for at least a week before adding the puffers.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

PEVINE said:


> Meh most likely why they are dieing...


GSPs are very hardy if correctly provided for.

You kept them in freshwater even though the brackish requirement was posted on page 1 of this thread?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

negtive, braCKISH


"GSP's are a high end brackish to FULL saltwater fish"
FULL SALT WATER, THATS Y I SAID MEH


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That post makes no sense. Please clarify.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

meh most like thats why they are dieing ( "high end brackish to FULL saltwater fish" ) i didnt have salt water, and it wasnt exactly high end brackish. so most likely why they died


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Like I said, the brackish or saltwater requirement was indicated on page 1 of this thread. 

What should have been done was the salinity of the puffer tank at the LFS should have been obtained by you *prior* to the purchase and then the salinity in your tank brought up to match it. 

In the event that the GSPs were maintained at full freshwater conditions or less than SG 1.010 at the LFS and if that was the case the lack of appropriate salinity would not have killed them so quickly. If the LFS was conscientious and kept them in high brackish water, abruptingly placing them in freshwater might have adversely affected them. 

How's the survivor doing?

P.S., what does "meh" mean?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

he is with my girlfriends puffer. he/she i doing well now but i was saying if they need full saltwater i didnt have that. i added salt to my tank for brackish and i dont kno if thats even why the first one died. i dont kno if i didnt add enough or to little.i dont know. 


"MEH" is like "huh" or like a sigh or someting cant explain it


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

PEVINE said:


> he is with my girlfriends puffer. he/she i doing well now but i was saying if they need full saltwater i didnt have that. i added salt to my tank for brackish and i dont kno if thats even why the first one died. i dont kno if i didnt add enough or to little.i dont know.
> 
> 
> "MEH" is like "huh" or like a sigh or someting cant explain it


You need a hydrometer to measure the salinity of the tank.

What kind of salt did you use?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

it was on page b4 this i belive. i didnt use marine salt. i used the other kind. so b4 my girlfriend got her puffer we got her tank marine salt, then we got her puffer and at the same time added mine ( figured it would be better for terrtory, if one was there it may be agressive, well thats what happned to my tetras, but yea my puffer was a blackish color now he is just as he used to be) i deffently think her tank was a good idea to put him in =]


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay your entire post confused me. Are you saying that the tank he is in now has marine salt in it?


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

yes. . . . .


----------

